# Marc Andre Hamelin's "Circus Gallop"



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Boing Boing posted this today...










Apparently, it's a song that is not only impossible to play with human hands, a player piano can't even keep up with it. It's mesmerizing!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Wonderful! Shame about all the racist YouTube comments about Asian pianists :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

I could play that - easy peasy.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I posted this video on my blog and Marc Andre Hamelin commented, offering to send folks more info on the piece if they email him. Here's the link... http://animationresources.org/?p=6332


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I would assume that Hamelin was being humorous when he wrote it. I've been following his talks every now and then, and this seemed like his kind of humor, to me, when he came out with it. Surely, Hamelin's written music of much higher quality when he wrote things like his cadenza to the second Hungarian Rhapsody.


----------

